# Filed today



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

I finally got off my fat behind and met with my lawyer on Monday. My lawyer filed with the court today. Barring any hiccups, the divorce should be final in late November.

I really don't have any emotions about it at all, except some melancholy. I gave the petition to my STBXW this afternoon, so she could waive service, and she seemed something close to giddy. Jeebus....I don't expect you to break down in hysterics, but could you at least pretend to be marginally less than thrilled that our 17 year marriage is approaching the ground in its death spiral?


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

papa5280 said:


> I finally got off my fat behind and met with my lawyer on Monday. My lawyer filed with the court today. Barring any hiccups, the divorce should be final in late November.
> 
> I really don't have any emotions about it at all, except some melancholy. I gave the petition to my STBXW this afternoon, so she could waive service, and she seemed something close to giddy. Jeebus....I don't expect you to break down in hysterics, but could you at least pretend to be marginally less than thrilled that our 17 year marriage is approaching the ground in its death spiral?


She wanted you to do the deed. 

She got what she wanted.

Now its your fault.

Or maybe, it was kind of a holy **** moment for her. You know that nervous kind of laughter you can get when you are caught off guard.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nah, it wasn't nervous laughter. It was more like satisfaction. 

But, yeah, she wanted me to do the deed. She would have been happy staying in legal limbo.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

My stbxh did the same...abandoned us, cheated....hasent seen or talked to his son in 7 months or supported him financially....and all during that time what I get are jabs to file...so I did just recently and now he will say I wanted it....I moved away, I filed....but I don't care....I know what the truth is and so do you...so who cares what she says about it....you know what is real and what is true. And you know what? So do they deep down.
My stbxh would of been happy enough to live "married" until the women he is with pushes him to do something about it....thats how he is with everything...


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

My situation is a little different, Melissa. She very openly left, and she, both families, our friends, everyone, knows that she was the one who walked-out on the relationship. She just wasn't motivated by the legal stuff (never was). She doesn't have another man in the wings, so it doesn't matter to her whether the law says she's married or divorced. She probably had a financial incentive to stay married, since the marital assets would keep growing until we file.

So, I'm just peeved that she is so blasé about the whole thing...that she threw away a lifetime, destroyed her kids' stability, and didn't even want to take a shot at fixing it, all without any signs of regret at all.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

papa5280 said:


> So, I'm just peeved that she is so blasé about the whole thing...that she threw away a lifetime, destroyed her kids' stability, and didn't even want to take a shot at fixing it, all without any signs of regret at all.


I hear you. It's so hard to wrap your head around. My stbxw did the same, only she believes she has some knight in shining armor waiting in the wings to swoop her away.


----------

